# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Новые решения от Internet Security Systems

## Shu_b

http://www.egovernment.ru/newstext.php?news_id=4719



> Новые решения от Internet Security Systems
> 04.04.2005
> 
> Как сообщает НИП "Информзащита", 29 марта компания Internet Security Systems (ISS) объявила о выходе решения информационной безопасности Proventia для настольных компьютерных систем, работающих под управлением ОС Windows.
> 
> Как сообщает ИА "Sec.ru", Proventia® Desktop, являясь частью унифицированной платформы безопасности Dynamic Threat Protection, осуществляет многоступенчатую защиту рабочих станций с применением таких технологий защиты как: фильтрация и блокировка несанкционированного трафика, обнаружение атак, контроль над выполнением системных приложений и пользовательских программ.
> 
> *К существующим добавлены новые защитные механизмы:
> 
> ...


Кроме этого анонса, что то не смог найти, других описаний или обсуждений технологии *VPS* - поведенческого анализа на виртуальной машине. Хотя цена продукта ограничевает его распространённость, но всётаки может кто сталкивался?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

